# What are some other things I could feed?



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What are somethings I could feed to a Specklefin (whitespotted) Grouper and Snowflake Moray Eel? I just want to add a variety to their diet.

Edit: I have been looking up and found nothing. But krill and Silver sides.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

google DIY saltwater fish food i have watched a number of great vids there... one shows yo how to make enough food for like three months and most of it from your LFS or grocery store


----------

